# They've stolen my exhaust!!!!!!!



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Imagine the scene.

It's been 3 weeks since we last stayed in the van. Over the past 2 days we have given it a spring clean, had the heating to warm it up, put in fresh bedding and topped in up with drink. We are all set to see our friends at a club rally to celebrate the New Year.

I've filled it up with water, pumped up the tyres, checked the oil and decided to start her up. 

Instantly, you can tell something is wrong. Some thieving ".............." (enter your own word here!) has stolen my exhuast. Well thank you and bang goes my weekend!

I've just phoned the Police, the local exhaust suplliers and my local Fiat garage (Belvedere, SE Ldn) and they all said the same thing: "Oh, you as well". Fiat can't order them quickly enough.

Anybody any idea how much a replacement exhuast with cat. converter costs?

Tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A common and recurring problem recently,the soaring price of scrap metal has made the catylitic converter especially attractive to thieves.It is a very easy and quick job to get one off,someone will correct me if I am wrong but I think it's the titanium that the scrotes are after :x


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> A common and recurring problem recently,the soaring price of scrap metal has made the catylitic converter especially attractive to thieves.It is a very easy and quick job to get one off,someone will correct me if I am wrong but I think it's the titanium that the scrotes are after :x


Correct a mate of mine had 2 scrap cars he cut the cat converters off and sold them for £80.00 each he then got £120 each for the rest of the vehicles.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tony quote
Anybody any idea how much a replacement exhuast with cat. converter costs? 

FREE
if you look around and have a set of spanners in your pocket.

You need a discreet wireless alarm near to your mh.
I have two on our front. They act like an automatic door bell in the bungalow.

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's the Platinum they're after that coats the internals of the catalytic converter

I don't know how it's worth but we sell old scrap cats that we get back on exchange for £20 each to a scrappy who comes in once a month to collect from us

it's quite a regular occurrence to hear about little mini spates of thefts from local garages all done overnight

at a risk of sounding racist I'd blame the thieving diddicoy scum that 'travel' around :evil:


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Update for you.

Replacement cost for the catalytic converter is just shy of £900.

It seems that they are just bolted on with 3 bolts at one end and a clip at the other. Would take someone about 20 secs to remove.

What I need to do now (apart from phone insurance co. and replace missing part) is warn people and find a way of keeping the new one.

Tony


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


There was an item about this in MMM and they reckon that the best is shear of nuts.

norm.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

tviall said:


> It's been 3 weeks since we last stayed in the van.





tviall said:


> It seems that they are just bolted on with 3 bolts at one end and a clip at the other. Would take someone about 20 secs to remove.


If you are not using the MH for weeks at a time and it only takes seconds to remove...



tviall said:


> What I need to do now <snip> is to find a way of keeping the new one.


....then why don't you remove it yourself and keep it somewhere safe?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

1 troy ounce of platinum is worth in the region of £1100

Cant be much of it in a cat 



Dave p


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*cats*

Chain a pair of these up close to your m/h http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97736-.html


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

You would think that the police would have contacted all known dealers to get them to report people selling cut out cats. Still they are under manned and no doubt don't have the time.

http://www.catclamp.com/
I see that what sells for £195 over here is only $145 in the States. Makes you laugh.

I think I will get one when we finally get our van. The replacement cost is not worth thinking about.

I feel for you tviall, I hope the insurance pays and it doen't take too long to get the spares.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tviall said:


> Imagine the scene.
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since we last stayed in the van. Over the past 2 days we have given it a spring clean, had the heating to warm it up, put in fresh bedding and topped in up with drink. We are all set to see our friends at a club rally to celebrate the New Year.
> 
> ...


8asatrds Springs to Mind


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A simple deterant.
Wrap barbed wire round the cat and crossmembers to which it is attached. That does not mean next doors moggy.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*link*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Tony quote
> Anybody any idea how much a replacement exhuast with cat. converter costs?
> 
> FREE
> ...


Do you have a link Dave?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

why not just fit a straight pipe and run it without the cat?
see hereandhere


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tony I know just how this put you out for the MCC New Year Rally but Im so pleased you didnt let it spoil your weekend and you was able to get to the Rally by Car.
But
Ray would have been so mad and you took it in your stride and really enjoyed yourself --your a star and deserve a medal because you came 2 nights running. :wink: :wink: 

Have you heard any news from the Police or have the devils got away with it???


----------



## Mouse44 (Aug 23, 2010)

tviall said:


> Imagine the scene.
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since we last stayed in the van. Over the past 2 days we have given it a spring clean, had the heating to warm it up, put in fresh bedding and topped in up with drink. We are all set to see our friends at a club rally to celebrate the New Year.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your problem (thieving *****) 
My advice would be to put slightly longer bolts in your new exuaust and get the garage to run a weld on the exposed thread so they cannot get the nuts off and give it up.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Tony[/quote]
Sorry to hear about your problem (thieving *****) 
My advice would be to put slightly longer bolts in your new exuaust and get the garage to run a weld on the exposed thread so they cannot get the nuts off and give it up.[/quote]

I think that they also cut the exhaust either side of the Cat.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

News Update.

Mr Plod says that they caught a guy last week with a number of catalytic converters in his boot. There is no saying that he had anything to do with my cat though.

I must say that I am delighted with both Morgan Elliott of Belvedere and Royal and Sun Alliance. I phoned RSA (via Caravanguard) last Friday lunchtime and with 3 hours I had spoken to one of their claims engineers who confirmed that subject to a reasonable estimate would pay the claim (less the excess) without the need to see the van. I also contacted Morgan Elliott who confirmed this morning that they had sourced a new cat at a reasonable price and would arrange to get a CatClamp. Both new items will be fitted later this week. Forgetting the fact that the weekend was effectively one long holiday the whole episode was reported and resolved within 24 hours. What more could you ask? (Apart from: can I keep my cat this time please?)

Talking of which, here is what I think I might do.

Firstly, is install a catclamp. I've not seen one (apart from on the web) and it seems to be the best thing out there. OK, it costs £200 but so would my excess if it went missing again. Also, I shall use sear bolts (pack of 10 from Screwfix at £6.75) which should make it a bit more difficult to remove next time (and it's cheap). I'm also going to see if I can install another alarm device that detects movement around the van not just inside it - I'm not sure how to do this yet but would welcome any ideas.

I have also parked the van up against a wall (unlike last time). At least this way they can't get under the van from the driver's side which is where the cat is located.

How did they get the cat out in the first place? 3 bolts at the front end and the pipe cut at the other. Probably took someone about 4-5 minutes I reckon.

Anyway, there seems to be a lot of thefts around. Learn from my experience. Don't be complacent - secure your cat (unless you have £991 to spare!!

Tony


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

i've looked at the shear bolts myself but am unsure as to what size i need.

any one know what thread they are?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't want to put a dampener on your deterrent but I would guess that the scum that perpetuate this kind of crime will not bother to undo nuts and bolts, most likely will use a cordless angle grinder with a cutting / slitting disc on it and simply slice through either the retaing bolts or most likely through the pipe in and out, over and done with in less than a minute!


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

i won't dispute the angle grinder, but my van is within earshot of both me and the big guy.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

You will never stop someone who really wants it but it will put off the less determined. I think you have to try or else you might as well leave the van open too!


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Tony quote
> You need a discreet wireless alarm near to your mh.
> I have two on our front. They act like an automatic door bell in the bungalow.
> 
> Dave p


Dave, Do you have info on the discreet wireless alarm?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Tony quote
> Anybody any idea how much a replacement exhuast with cat. converter costs?
> 
> FREE
> ...


Hi Dave,
Have you got details of the alarms?

Graham


----------



## Dan_The_Man (May 19, 2008)

WIRELESS ALARM £25.92

I use one as a perimeter alarm, it's fantastic, if anyone walks near it you get either a doorbel chime or loud alarm depending on the setting. You can place it under the van or across your driveway/path so you know if anyone is sneaking around. 
Because it's totally wireless you can take it on holiday too.


----------



## englebert (Feb 23, 2011)

I see your're in Belvedere! Used to live there myself and got my wheels stolen once, i see they moved on to less obvious items!!

Sorry to hear the news anyway...my solution was to buy gates so the buggers couldnt get in in the first place.


----------

